
Ask HN: What would you want out of a cryptocurrency/blockchain newsletter? - aml183
I run Grasshopper Capital Daily. We have about 900 subscribers. I&#x27;ve been playing around with different formats. I&#x27;m trying to be like Stratechery for cryptocurrency and am looking for feedback. Here are the archives: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;us17.campaign-archive.com&#x2F;home&#x2F;?u=c940b226bf9e756fb6db6f0f7&amp;id=f29ad470fa
======
exolymph
I work in this space. Token Daily and Proof of Work are the two best
~blockchain~ newsletters I subscribe to — in particular, Token Daily has been
killing it. So I'd look to them as models.

